# I just passed my PHD



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Just to let everyone know that I have had my viva this afternoon and passed (no revisions)!

Dr Simpson


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carry on Doctor.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Doctor of what? (congrats by the way...  )


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Criminology.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Going to the pub now for a few drinks. :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Good work fella


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thats not a real doctor is it......?? 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Was it a honourary PhD for your services to this country? :lol: :wink:


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Congrats!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thatâ€™s great news Dr Simpson  congratulations but donâ€™t stop there, Prof Sim next [smiley=book2.gif] â€" only joking there mate.

Great news weâ€™re chuffed for you :wink:


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

Congralutions. I know how you must been feeling I felt the same when i got my hounours degree many years ago at uni. Who would have thought a thick sod like myself could ever get a degree.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well done Sim


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Sim said:


> Just to let everyone know that I have had my viva this afternoon and passed (no revisions)!
> 
> Dr Simpson


Congratulations!!
What is the official title of your thesis? 
Are you going to stay in academia or venture out into the real world?
Personally, I prefer academia.


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Congrats, well done Doc.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Now about this pain I keep on getting in my .......................


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well done Mark, 
maybe now this is sorted we can sort the Wheels out


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Many congrats Dr Simpson.

I'm due to submit my MSc dissertation on 10th May with a viva in June, so I hope I get through as well - it's only taken me 5 years - I'm sure this forum had something to do with that :wink:

Moley


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Well done Mark [smiley=cheers.gif] You can now get yourself a private car parking space for your NEW TT :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks everyone.

I will get the wheels sorted now Rob


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

comgrats!!!!!!  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

congrats..
so when are you off to Miami CSI then?

(I know its not quite the same .. but close ish)


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one fella - WELL chuffed for ya!

REsult!  [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

